# Gearing up for the cold!



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Well, it looks like fur parents are starting to think about the cold weather. With many new members, I will post my favorite custom sweater site. These sweaters are the best on the market and they fit like a glove. They are custom made and worth the wait! So no more sweaters that are too short! They are also affordable and ship free from Turkey. Here are 3 I just bought. I have about 2 dozen of her sweaters and winter coats!!

http://www.royalfifi.net/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=3_22&sort=20a&alpha_filter_id=1


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

must say Linda, even though Molly and I aren't much for clothes, they do look cute. Post more please.


----------



## BennyBoy (Apr 25, 2012)

Those are really nice. However, the last thing I need is to add to my laundry load... Benny's hair will keep him perfectly warm.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Ha! I will post more pictures when I can.

I keep my house cold, so 2 of my 3 actually shiver in the winter. The sweaters help a lot!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

cute enough to make me want to cut Tillie down so I can dress her up! bwhahahhaa
It doesn't get THAT cold here though. sigh...


----------



## DeeDee (Sep 4, 2011)

Great sweater models! 

Thanks for sharing --- may come in handy some day.


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

Linda, do you have any of the coats with the snaps? It isn't clear to me if you have a choice of velcro or snaps. I sent them an email. Do you like the snaps? I have one picked out.:thumb:


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Hi Rita,
I love the snaps. I hate velcro. When you measure the neck and chest area, do not measure too tightly. She makes these coats to your exact measurements. I always add 1/2 to the chest area. Here is my favorite coat from Royalfifi. You can see the snaps and how well it fits. I don't think she has this one anymore


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Dave,
Eat your heart out Here are a few more of my absolute favorite sweaters.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Got to love those dh who shovel out the path of snow for our babies!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

yep , they definitely look nice. Molly does accept hand-me-downs :biggrin1:


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

HavaneseSoon said:


> Got to love those dh who shovel out the path of snow for our babies!


yeah Linda, cheers for us guys that shovel the snow. I don't make runways like Linda has but I shovel more **** snow on the deck just so Molly can reach the back yard to do her business. Thanks for honouring us . :whoo:


----------



## Caroline (Oct 9, 2012)

What a great site- thanks for that link! Misty will need some sweaters to keep her warm till her fur grows in.


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

I just ordered 2 sweaters from her that arrived today. I'm really disappointed. They don't fit at all. I double-checked the measurements I sent and they are accurate. They are way too tight in the neck and almost impossible to get on, and much too short (only come to mid belly). So disappointed because I had high expectations!

Here are the photos of the 2 sweaters (i especially wanted the christmas sweater to fit her for the holiday season)

EDIT: Chantale redid the sweaters in a larger size and they are absolutely perfect. Very good service!


----------



## Anna6 (Oct 21, 2012)

They look adorable and I bet they feel nice and warm. Nina likes wearing something and tends to be cold if she does not. She does not take her clothes off if she wants them on and else she will undress. LOL


----------



## Anna6 (Oct 21, 2012)

davetgabby said:


> yep , they definitely look nice. Molly does accept hand-me-downs :biggrin1:


LOL Yes, please if something doesn't work or is outgrown offer to resell on the board. Nina is small.


----------



## Anna6 (Oct 21, 2012)

No snow here but DH bought 10x5feet of grass sods and put them in for a private poo lawn for Nina. He and DS are putting in some tiles too for me to walk on. LOL Does that partially count? Also DS13 shovels poo daily and runs with Nina too tire her out.


----------



## Anna6 (Oct 21, 2012)

Tuss said:


> So disappointed because I had high expectations!
> 
> Here are the photos of the 2 sweaters (i especially wanted the christmas sweater to fit her for the holiday season)


That is dissapointing. Is there a return policy? She does look cute in them.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

I think they look nice... why do you say they don't fit??


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Cute!!! I crocheted Timmy a red sweater and my neighbors laugh when he wears it. I just ordered a pattern to crochet him another one that I'll take a picture of when I'm done. I think i might order him a winter type coat though in case it get really cold, not like last winter! He does have a rain coat the I bought when Sandy rolled in.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

That's crazy. Every sweater I ordered fits like a glove. If you email Chantal, she will make you new ones. She is very good about that.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Funny. I ordered that same sweater for Bella in red and it fits. Maybe I will post a picture. I'm sure she will take care of this. Please keep us posted!

EDIT: I see I posted the red sweater. I always get the tail holder. If your Hav's tail rides high, it can tend to push the sweater forward. The tail piece keeps the sweater in place.

Also, the sweaters stretch. So you might try tugging on them a little. You can undo the buttons on the neck to get it over the head. The buttons are actually functional


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Linda,
do you use a harness normally and then switch to regular neck collar with the use of coats/sweaters?
I like Henry in a harness and have problems finding outwear with a hole to accommodate the harness/leash.
(your furbabies look so sweet in their outfits by the way!)


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

gelbergirl said:


> Linda,
> do you use a harness normally and then switch to regular neck collar with the use of coats/sweaters?
> I like Henry in a harness and have problems finding outwear with a hole to accommodate the harness/leash.
> (your furbabies look so sweet in their outfits by the way!)


Thanks!

That does become a problem. Most of the time I walk my guys off leash. If they go on a leash walk, I will use a sweater with a harness over it or their lighter winter coat. The lighter winter coat fits under the harness.

Her sweaters can be made with a hole for the leash ring. She also put leash rings on her coats.


----------



## Anna6 (Oct 21, 2012)

gelbergirl said:


> Linda,
> do you use a harness normally and then switch to regular neck collar with the use of coats/sweaters?
> I like Henry in a harness and have problems finding outwear with a hole to accommodate the harness/leash.
> (your furbabies look so sweet in their outfits by the way!)


Nina only wears a harness. We pull the leash out over the neck area. Ideally it would be nice to make something like a button hole so the leash can be clipped in and that way it would not pull on the neck area.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I am so sorry to hear the sweaters don't fit. I would contact Chantal and see if she can fix it. When I got Cassie's first sweater, it was a little snug, but still fit. I found I liked it a little bigger on her so I asked Chantal to add a bit the next time I ordered.


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

I just emailed her and she said she would send new ones. THe pink one fits (although it's really snug and I'd like it a bit longer). The other one is way too small. She said she made them based on the measurements I provided (the dogs actual measurements, i held the tape measure quite tight when I measured her). The problem is the length of the sweater is measured from the tip of the hood to the base of the sweater and I measured her from the shoulder blades to the base of the tail (it's how it was described on her website to measure it). I really wanted the christmas sweater for the holidays unfortunately. It would fit a small yorkie but not much else!

I love he tail holders on your sweaters. I assumed mine would have them but they didn't. I didn't see an option for that on the website.

Edit: got the tail holders and loops for the hind legs on the new sweaters. They work really well to keep them in place. Make sure you request them when you order! They can be removed later if you don't like them.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Yeah, measuring is tough. I know she double checks to make sure it is the measurements you gave her. All my sweaters have stretched out in the neck and chest areas. I actually like them to start off snug because of that. Yes, you need to measure from base of neck, wear the collar sits, to tail. The diagram is for a big dog, but little dogs are different, as they have shorter necks.


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

lfung5 said:


> Yeah, measuring is tough. I know she double checks to make sure it is the measurements you gave her. All my sweaters have stretched out in the neck and chest areas. I actually like them to start off snug because of that. Yes, you need to measure from base of neck, wear the collar sits, to tail. The diagram is for a big dog, but little dogs are different, as they have shorter necks.


The diaphragm shows measuring the length from the shoulder blades to the tail, not from the neck. THe neck would make more sense and be more accurate. I don't want it too snug in the neck so that her fur gets matted, she has never been clipped and is almost a year old so her coat is getting quite warm (but doesn't seem to insulate her at all from the cold). She emailed back last night and we revised the measurements and she is sending me new sweaters (and will put a rush on them so i get them for christmas)

Edit: New sweaters were shipped really fast (the delay in getting them were from the shipping company, not from her).


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

That's great. She is so easy! She just donated 20 dog sweaters to my friends rescue group.

I actually just ordered 3 of the BRUNO in all different colors. I got that sweater a couple months ago and it is my favorite!


----------



## Dory (Jan 4, 2012)

I might have to check into her stuff. I bought two little coats for Quincy recently and they both seem to be too short. I'm going to keep them because they do cover some of his back and his chest, but I wonder if he's just long for a hav? I bought the 12" and it fits everywhere else just fine except the length. I don't want to go up to a medium because then the chest, etc. will be too big.

See how short this is?


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Yeah, that was my problem! So I searched until I found Chantal. This is just her side business. She has a full time job, but works endless hours! If you measure correctly, her stuff will fit perfectly. You need to measure from the BASE of the neck to the tail. When you measure the chest and neck, do not measure too tightly. Just measure it comfortably. She will make everything to the EXACT measurements you tell her. I always measure a few times to be safe!


----------



## Anna6 (Oct 21, 2012)

Dory said:


> they both seem to be too short. I'm going to keep them because they do cover some of his back and his chest, but I wonder if he's just long for a hav?


No I think this is normal. Havanese seem to need a one size in the waist and then a longer size for the lenght. I wonder what wiener dogs wear? I would not be surprised if that would fit a Hav.


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Hmmmm, not sure what Timmy is going to think about this. I started this earlier today I'll post pics with Timmy modeling when I'm done, unless it looks too over the top! LOOPY!!!!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

They have a special cut for Weiner dogs. Scudder can wear that cut because he has shorter legs. This isn't a good picture but Scudder is wearing a Weiner dog coat here!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

jabojenny said:


> Hmmmm, not sure what Timmy is going to think about this. I started this earlier today I'll post pics with Timmy modeling when I'm done, unless it looks too over the top! LOOPY!!!!


Would love to see him in his FESTIVAL wear Can't believe you made that. I don't have those skills!


----------



## Anna6 (Oct 21, 2012)

I keep on begging my 15 yr old to knit a long seater for Nina. I have a good feel for how it needs to be made but I might just opt for something in fleece. I am not big on knitting or crocheting any more.


----------



## Anna6 (Oct 21, 2012)

jabojenny said:


> Hmmmm, not sure what Timmy is going to think about this. I started this earlier today I'll post pics with Timmy modeling when I'm done, unless it looks too over the top! LOOPY!!!!


Teace:hat looks great and a lot of fun. Can't wait to see timmy modeling his new gear.


----------



## Theo1260 (Jul 8, 2012)

*A place I found that I really LOVE for custom measured coats*

It's website is www.bubcoats.com

Why I really recommend them is:

You measure and get whatever exact size your fur baby needs.

The coats follow your pup's shape, do not bulk, and are form fitting which helps prevent matting. They allow complete freedom of movement for running, rolling, etc and don't need any adjustments for when they need to pee/poop.

They WILL (if specifically asked) put in for you -a special button hole-like slit that easily accommodates your harness (I don't trust leash rings as much) And I like the look better with the harness UNDER the coat.

They utilize the same kind of buckles that lupine and other quality collars use- to close up their coats instead of Velcro or snaps. It takes only about 6 seconds to put on or off. 

Your pups underbelly area is all covered-I don't understand coats that leave this area unprotected. (It's cold here in Chicago!)

They are inexpensive, machine washable, made in America and they donate to shelters! -i love how their coats are made: the insides of their winter coats are soft fleece and the outsides are totally water repellent. Their plain fleece ones without the shell are real thick, soft, double fleece.

These, I think, are coats for people that care more about super practical -than super cute. (I've found in my search, much cuter coats, but none with these specs.

Here's a picture of 22 week old now, Emery, in his one of his coats.


----------



## Theo1260 (Jul 8, 2012)

*And here is another picture of Emery wearing his new Bub coat*

Here's the double fleece one:
It's so soft!


----------



## Theo1260 (Jul 8, 2012)

*Have website address wrong.... Correction*

It's www.bubcoat.com

No "s". sorry....

Here's a picture of Emery without his coat on

As long as I'm re posting anyway


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Great photos! I think I saw these coats awhile back. They are quite nice!
Too bad my guys already have several hi tech performance coats.... These are sure tempting!!!


----------



## jemmax (Jan 3, 2012)

Emery looks so cute in the double fleece one !


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Just wanted to post Scudder in his sweater from Royal Fifi. I posted it earlier with Fred wearing it, but it was custom made for Scudder. As you can see, if you measure correctly, the sweaters fit perfectly. The turtleneck has buttons that undo for easy on and off. Just didn't want Chantal to get a bad rep, when her stuff is exquisite


----------



## Izzy-bella (Mar 26, 2011)

Scudder looks really handsome in his sweater. 

I have been reading all these postings and think I know how to measure. Linda, did you add a little or measure a little extra for around and down his body? I like the way it fits him not too tight. Does he seem to mind it being hooked under his tail? 

Do you have any (or anyone) have any with the legs? Which do you like better?


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

lfung5 said:


> Just wanted to post Scudder in his sweater from Royal Fifi. I posted it earlier with Fred wearing it, but it was custom made for Scudder. As you can see, if you measure correctly, the sweaters fit perfectly. The turtleneck has buttons that undo for easy on and off. Just didn't want Chantal to get a bad rep, when her stuff is exquisite


Does it button along the top or the under-carriage?
I really like sweaters best because they have more give and seem to fit like a glove - they do not let the cold air in.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Izzy-bella said:


> Scudder looks really handsome in his sweater.
> 
> I have been reading all these postings and think I know how to measure. Linda, did you add a little or measure a little extra for around and down his body? I like the way it fits him not too tight. Does he seem to mind it being hooked under his tail?
> 
> Do you have any (or anyone) have any with the legs? Which do you like better?


Thanks! I agree, he looks so smart in his sweaters and prefers to be warm rather than cold. I can always tell if he is cold, as he curls up and his nose is like ice. Freddie hardly ever wears sweaters, because he runs on the warm side and his nose is always warmer than Scuds and Bella's.

I stood him up with his head slightly up and in a show dog stance, legs slightly back. I held the tape measure right up to wear the head joins the neck. Then I held his tail back a little, and measured right to wear it joins. If you measure a few times, you are likely to get different measurements because of the way they stand or hold their head. Go with the longest measurement. For the chest and neck I didn't add, but I did not squeeze the tape. I just went around gently and gave her that measurement. Scud has a big head so I made sure I did not measure tightly. Keep in mind over time these sweaters do stretch in the neck and chest.

He doesn't even notice he is wearing a sweater. let alone the tail ring. You have to request that if you want that.

I do not like the legs at all. Anything with legs, mat my guys hair. I also think they look better without them.

If you order, please post pictures! I can't wait to get my 3 BRUNO sweaters. I got one in brown with pink stripes, black with light blue stripes and teal with light gray/silver stripes!!

When measuring just use your common sense. Think about wear the sweater will fall on the dog and make that be your measurement. I hope that makes sense. One more thing. Scudder has a large chest so I do measure his chest tighter, because I don't want the waist area to be too big.

Have fun shopping!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

gelbergirl said:


> Does it button along the top or the under-carriage?
> I really like sweaters best because they have more give and seem to fit like a glove - they do not let the cold air in.


You can request either neck buttons or side buttons. I like the buttons to be on the back of the neck. Side is also nice for easy on and off. If you don't specify ask,she will put the buttons exactly as they are shown in the picture.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Here are a couple more helpful pictures. Here you will see the buttons. You can see how much the sweaters stretch over time.

I also give her a turtleneck measurement. So I give her length ( base of neck to tail), neck girth, chest girth, and turtle neck length. I also request buttons on neck and tail strap.
My boys 15 & 16 lbs gets a 4" turtleneck unfolded, 2" folded
Bella 7 lbs gets a 3" turtleneck unfolded, 1.5 folded. She can also do mock turtlenecks.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Linda and I like our sweaters a bit different. I always tell Chantal no sleeves and a short neck. I don't like the turtle necks on my dogs. Well, my dogs don't like them . I just ordered 4 more for Cassie. She has been traveling back and forth from my house to my Mom's (since we kind of share Cassie) with her sweaters. I thought it would be good to have some to keep at both houses. 

I measure the dogs (not too snug) and then add a 1/2 inch or so since I like them a bit looser. Seems to work well for us.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I figured I would post some pictures of my pups in some of their coats and sweaters from Chantal. Cassie is the only one who really likes clothes, so she has a lot. Dugan gets depressed and Brady is not a huge fan, so they don't wear them too often.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

LOL! Never pass up a chance to post pics of our cute dogs huh Karen???

Adding a half inch is probably what mine comes out to be, by measuring loosely. If you think about it, adding a half inch or even an inch to the girth really isn't that much. 

For the coats, I always add 1/2 inch to the neck and chest.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Now, I realize that I need to play dress up and get pictures of Cassie in some other of her coats and sweaters. She is at grandmom's for the week, so it will have to wait until she comes home.


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

Emery's adorable! And Cassie's such a girly girl!


----------



## Izzy-bella (Mar 26, 2011)

Oh my...they are ADORABLE...every last one of them!

My girls need sweaters....going to measure and order them...thanks to the precise instructions. 

One last question Linda, the first red cable knit and the last (pictures) yellow cable knit are the same right? I really like the looks of that one, but which sweater is your favorite? 

Opps...one more question! My daughter has a min pin with a cropped tail, would I get him the tail loop too or just a straight one. Not sure a loop would stay on. 

Thanks so much to all for the info and the great pictures. 

Estelle


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

OMG! I didn't realize how many items you bought! You are almost as nutty as I am I didn't know Dugan got the DANNY sweater. Scudder models that sweater on her websiteeace:

I love all your choices, just not for my Tom Boy!! LOL


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Linda, you know I have plenty more, just not in my pictures at the moment . Actually, the Danny sweater belonged to Bacca. When the power was out and we moved into Mom, Dugan wore it home one day so he could be warm in our house. Bacca HATES clothes, so I think Dugan has inherited it now .


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

One other thing about measuring the length. If you over measure, the sweater will just bunch a little around the body. If you under measure, it is too short. So I guess I am a little generous when measuring.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Izzy-bella said:


> Oh my...they are ADORABLE...every last one of them!
> 
> My girls need sweaters....going to measure and order them...thanks to the precise instructions.
> 
> ...


I missed your post! You must have posted at the same time I did.

I wouldn't get the tail strap for a cropped tail. If you notice her sweaters have a semi circle cut out for the tail. Look at the brown sweater I posted laying flat. You can see the cut out there. The brown sweater is the same as the yellow green one. Here it is: Mine is more this color. the picture I took made it look yellow.

http://www.royalfifi.net/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=3_80&products_id=876

This sweater is more expensive because it is a complicated one to make. It comes in a lighter weight wool and a bulkier wool. I prefer the bulkier wool as it holds it shape longer. I still like the thinner wool for something not too warm for the pups. Makes a great house sweater. The yellow/green sweater I posted is the lighter wool. The choc brown one is the bulkier wool.

This is the red one: I had her do it in Alpaca wool instead of Angora. Alpaca is so thick and soft. I just love it, but not as many colors to choose from.

http://www.royalfifi.net/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=3_22&products_id=725

Here is what the sweater comes out looking like in the Alpaca wool. Much more bulky http://www.royalfifi.net/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=3_22&products_id=728

So which one is my favorite? Gosh, I love them all! I'm so torn. On different days I like different ones better. I hated the stripped one on Scudder at first, but now I love it and ordered 3 more. I love the DANNY. I also love the BRUNO, and TICO. I guess this is my favorite in the bulky wool. I love the cables and design. This is the same style as the brown and yellow/green one.

http://www.royalfifi.net/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=3_80&products_id=700


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

*Fiesta Wear!!!*

My daughter thinks I'm the meanest fur mom if I take Timmy outside wearing this. I just laugh when I look at him and doesn't everyone need a good laugh? Come to think of it he wouldn't look at me in any of the pictures I took. I took these with my iPhone so the quality kind of stinks. So I need opinions.
1- Do I add sleeves to the front?
2- Should I cut the loops and make it just strings?


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Like I said, Timmy is ready for a festival!! I think cut the loops. I am always cautious about things that can get my dogs caught on something. So for me, they never wear their collars in the house, or any sweaters or coats that have buckles or may be loose fitting.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Izzy-bella said:


> Oh my...they are ADORABLE...every last one of them!
> 
> My girls need sweaters....going to measure and order them...thanks to the precise instructions.
> 
> ...


I forgot to mention, you can get any style sweater made with any type of yarn. So if you see a sweater in angora, you can ask her to use wool, acrylic, etc if you prefer.


----------



## Anna6 (Oct 21, 2012)

Timmy looks adorable! Not mean at all. I think Nina is jellous. 

I am really enjoying seeing all the dogs geared up.

Karen you are obviously having too much fun playing dress up with your adorable havs. I really like the last picture with the pink sweater and matching pink tongue.


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

I like that sweater on Timmy!


----------



## Izzy-bella (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks Linda for all this info. I am going to do some measuring and order couple of these sweaters. Will post some pictures.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

jabojenny said:


> My daughter thinks I'm the meanest fur mom if I take Timmy outside wearing this. I just laugh when I look at him and doesn't everyone need a good laugh? Come to think of it he wouldn't look at me in any of the pictures I took. I took these with my iPhone so the quality kind of stinks. So I need opinions.
> 1- Do I add sleeves to the front?
> 2- Should I cut the loops and make it just strings?


 Ive always loved Linda's sweaters and coats Zoey and Maddie have some that they still wear. 
I love your sweater you made it really is a cute idea with the loops.
Last year I spend so much money and time trying to make a line of coats ones that they would stay dry. I got one pretty much figured out . The problem was on our first real run her leg fell out and I never tried fixing the problem. I don't like it when its hard to get on so the bottoms were to loose I think or maybe to long?any way I had altered the pattern so much I have no idea where I left off and would take hours to figure out what one I finally used. The blue one has a harness over that I designed of all the prototypes that has worked so far. The white clown out fit lasted one muddy walkound: Here are some of my coats and Maddie before she ruined her cute hoodie.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

That's right Suzi! I forgot about all the time and effort you put into making those items. Either way, Maddie looks adorable what a good sport


----------



## Izzy-bella (Mar 26, 2011)

Jabojenny....I think that colorful loopy sweater is absolutely the cutest thing ever! It does make you smile...I am chuckling as I write this....keep it like it is!!! Good work!

Suzi...those coats are amazing..good job girl....it does look like a lot of work. Your little Maddie is just the sweetest little one and is such a good model. Love the longer legs.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Estelle,
Here is the raspberry color I told you about. It's the first yarn in the picture below. The sweater looks red but it's actually raspberry. She also has the same color in 100% wool. The yarns below are Dralon.


----------



## Anna6 (Oct 21, 2012)

Maybe I will give this little doggie clothes pattern a try. It does not look super hard and fleece does not ravel.

http://www.sew-it-love-it.com/dog-sweater-pattern.html

http://www.sew-it-love-it.com/dog-clothing-patterns.html

Suzi the clothes you designed are just too cute! I love seeing all the Havs modeling their gear. the sweaters look so comfortable on them.


----------



## Izzy-bella (Mar 26, 2011)

lfung5 said:


> Estelle,
> Here is the raspberry color I told you about. It's the first yarn in the picture below. The sweater looks red but it's actually raspberry. She also has the same color in 100% wool. The yarns below are Dralon.


Looks just like my Izzy-Bella....that is a great color and he looks stunning in it!
So one definitely will be that color .....now for Stella-Bella, she is brown and white.
Her head is brown so maybe a lighter pink???

With all your sweaters which color would go with that one? Oh my more questions and I promised there would not be anymore.

Don't worry.....I will not ask if you would come here and measure them......well it would make for a good play date!

Thanks AGAIN


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Jen, I love that loopy thing you made. It's very creative, no matter what your daughter thinks. I think he looks pretty sharp and unique.

Suzi, I love the suits you made with the legs. All they need with those are boots and they will be free of those dreaded "snow tumors."

Nice work girls!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Lol!
I love brown and soft pink. I like the pink in the second row, 2nd yarn in.

That would look so pretty with her coloring!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

lfung5 said:


> Estelle,
> Here is the raspberry color I told you about. It's the first yarn in the picture below. The sweater looks red but it's actually raspberry. She also has the same color in 100% wool. The yarns below are Dralon.


 I would pick raspberry for Zoey and red or purple for Maddie


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Anna6 said:


> Maybe I will give this little doggie clothes pattern a try. It does not look super hard and fleece does not ravel.
> 
> http://www.sew-it-love-it.com/dog-sweater-pattern.html
> 
> ...


That looks super cute! Would love to see it if you decide to make it!!!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Cassie's new sweaters are ready for shipping . I just got an email from Chantal. I can't wait to get them. I love all the ones she has, but they are mostly pink, so I decided to go with some new colors.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

They look awesome Karen!!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

*Cassie's new sweaters arrived tonight*

I was so excited when the mailman rang my doorbell tonight. Cassie's new sweaters arrived! I have gotten 3 of them on her for quick modeling session. She has had enough of changing outfits, so I will have to get the 4th one later. I think the black one with the heart on the back is my favorite!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

She looks adorable in her new wardrobe. They look like they fit her perfectly. Let it snow, Cassie is ready


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Mine didn't come yet :Cry:

I love the ones you picked out. Cassie looks adorable! My guys have been wearing their old sweaters for weeks already


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Here she is in the last one  Such a pretty girl!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

yep, they are cute. Linda, you must be chomping at the bit; lol


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

That would be an understatement Dave

Karen, my favorites would be the all purple one and the last one u posted.


----------



## Anna6 (Oct 21, 2012)

She looks adorable in all of them! Thanks for posting pictures and special thanks to Cassie for modeling.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I love Caseie's new sweaters!


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

I like the sparkley one!!! I want to order the girls each one so badly, but so afraid of measuring wrong! ARGHHH!!!! And don't know which one to order! They are all sooooo adorable!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Measuring really isn't hard. I just add a 1/2 inch or so and that gives us a little extra room. Length is pretty easy, just go from neck to tail. Neck isn't bad either (I add a little here). I give her the measurements as I want them for the sweater, so not exactly what the measuring tape is if it is snug. I like a little room. Once you have the measurements, you are in good shape.


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

I'm gonna go for it soon....just gotta figure out which ones I want!? OHHHH the pressure!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

When I get home I will post a new one I ordered. It's my favorite!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Here is my new favorite one. I had it altered to my preferences.


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

Is that the Bruno, Linda?


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

No, it's the Pookine. I had her take off the hood and buttons on the underbelly. So the underbelly is just solid like her other sweaters. It's Alpaca wool which I've decided is my favorite. It's supet soft, thick and warn.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

My sweaters and coats came today! Wow, they are perfect. She has a new coat design and it's awesome! Its just over the head and belt it around the waist! The entire underbelly is protected. My guys were not into modeling, but you can see Bella wearing her coat in the background and Scudders in the foreground.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

luv em.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Very nice looking sweaters!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

They are adorable. Cassie got a new coat in the mail today too. I haven't put it on her yet, but will post pictures as soon as I do


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

Love, Love, Love! Tell us everything about the coat, in case we wanna copy you! HEEHEEHEE! I'm serious! I wanna copy! The kids all look absolutely adorable!


----------



## Izzy-bella (Mar 26, 2011)

They are so adorable....I want couple for my girls but......the Stella went berserk when I tried my daughter's dogs sweater on her! When I put in on izzy ( who seemed to love it) Stella would not leave her alone, pulling and tugging on it! I will have to try again before I invest the money, They sure are worth it but not if that little monster Stella doesn't simmer down! 
She really is a sweetie pie...just doesn't want to get dressed up I guess.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

dodrop82 said:


> Love, Love, Love! Tell us everything about the coat, in case we wanna copy you! HEEHEEHEE! I'm serious! I wanna copy! The kids all look absolutely adorable!


Thanks! It's her easy wear coat. She has a bunch of them. If you search easy wear coat on her site, all the choices come up. Mine are fleece lined. 2 snaps on the neck to open wider and the coat just slips over the head. Then you secure it at the waist, which has an adjustable strap!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Izzy-bella said:


> They are so adorable....I want couple for my girls but......the Stella went berserk when I tried my daughter's dogs sweater on her! When I put in on izzy ( who seemed to love it) Stella would not leave her alone, pulling and tugging on it! I will have to try again before I invest the money, They sure are worth it but not if that little monster Stella doesn't simmer down!
> She really is a sweetie pie...just doesn't want to get dressed up I guess.


Too bad Estelle. I understand because my sister dogs do that! Her little one freezes because of it!


----------



## Anna6 (Oct 21, 2012)

That looks like a great sweater design. Nina loves to be warm but everything out there is short and most are very open on the belly so these sweaters are perfect.


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

Gemma's new sweaters arrived today from Chantal and they are beautiful!!! They fit perfectly. I wish the measuring description was better on the website but following the directions people posted here were perfect. The long hair means you have to give a little extra room around the neck!

Here are the photos of Gemma in her new sweaters. The Purple one is alpaca wool. I've never seen that wool before but it is so soft and thick. I want a sweater like that! The christmas sweater is absolutely hilarious. She looks like a little elf. We wore it today to a couple shops and everyone loved it.

Chantale made these sweaters for free and shipped them express to get them to me in time for christmas to replace the ones that didn't fit. The best service I've had from any online company! The quality is very good and I really recommend them for sure.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

She looks adorable!!! I love that purple one. That may have to be on my next order. My husband just shakes his head when he sees Chantal's sweaters arrive now. Cassie is hanging out next to me in her burberry heart sweater right now


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

Brady's mom said:


> She looks adorable!!! I love that purple one. That may have to be on my next order. My husband just shakes his head when he sees Chantal's sweaters arrive now. Cassie is hanging out next to me in her burberry heart sweater right now


I'm already trying to decide what i'm going to order next! Today is Gemma's first birthday so they arrived just in time to be gifts!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

She sure does look like Santa's little elf in her Christmas sweater. I love it. What nice gifts Gemma got for her b-day. She's a lucky girl.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I love them! She looks stunning!!! Thanks for posting. I agree, I love the Alpaca wool. It is my favorite. I have the same sweater in red for Bella and it is so beautiful. I bet if you send that picture to Chantal, Gemma will be modeling it on her royal fifi site soon. I know she has a few pictures of my guys on her site. It's a hoot seeing them there

Her site is addicting for sure.


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

So cute! Much better fit. I sure hope I get it right when I order!!!! The Christmas sweater is absolutely adorable!


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

dodrop82 said:


> So cute! Much better fit. I sure hope I get it right when I order!!!! The Christmas sweater is absolutely adorable!


If you measure the way lfung5 described you will but okay.The measurement you send with be the actually measurement of the sweater so keep that in mind when measuring.


----------



## mmphelps (Nov 30, 2012)

Love it! I want that purple sweater for myself. Maybe I can wear it on my calf lol.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Tuss said:


> Gemma's new sweaters arrived today from Chantal and they are beautiful!!! They fit perfectly. I wish the measuring description was better on the website but following the directions people posted here were perfect. The long hair means you have to give a little extra room around the neck!
> 
> Here are the photos of Gemma in her new sweaters. The Purple one is alpaca wool. I've never seen that wool before but it is so soft and thick. I want a sweater like that! The christmas sweater is absolutely hilarious. She looks like a little elf. We wore it today to a couple shops and everyone loved it.
> 
> Chantale made these sweaters for free and shipped them express to get them to me in time for christmas to replace the ones that didn't fit. The best service I've had from any online company! The quality is very good and I really recommend them for sure.


Gemma is on the Royal fifi site She is under CLASSIC sweaters sort by newest.


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

Very cool! I knew she was a diva! She's in the christmas section as well in her elf sweater.


----------



## Anna6 (Oct 21, 2012)

Love the purple sweater! The Christmas one is perfect for the season. Great modeling job Gemma.


----------



## Ewokpup (Nov 3, 2012)

Theo1260 said:


> Here's the double fleece one:
> It's so soft!


I like on the orange one how there is fleece in front and in back, but open Linda on the sides. Reminds me of the way my mom made a ninja turtle costume for my brother years ago. ;-)


----------

